# Any one use Merrick dry food?



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Hi everyone! I just ordered some Merrick dry food for the girls and I was wondering if anyone has experience with this brand? 
I ordered the dry stuff called Granny's Pot Pie or something like that, and 1 can of Thanksgiving day dinner just to try. Thanks in advance!


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

I just ordered some too! Yesterday! Weird coincidence!







I'll let you know how Jack likes it once it's here


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

My boys didn't like the kibble that much, they would pick out the dried veggie pieces to eat but leave the kibble. They love the canned merrick food though.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

the buttercup loves her canned merrick, esp the thanksgiving day dinner!!! she is ambivalent on the dry, but she does eat just about anything though LOL. she loves the turducken canned, too, we just tried that recently. 

her dinner tonight is gone, except for some small kibble bites of nature's recipe. dinner must have been good, because she came running to me just now and let out a giant belch. awesome.

ann marie and the "buuuuuuurrrrrppppppp!!!" buttercup


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

I bought Maci the Merricks Puppy Plate and she likes it alot...sometimes I put some warm water over it and it makes a lil bit of gravey.She lovesssss the canned food too.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Mine all love it. I have used the pot pie and turducken. I am now switching to Prairie Lamb and Rice just for a change, but I will definitely be going back to it in the future. 

I use the canned for my rescues that are really skinny. They LOVE it! I don't use it much for mine though. It makes their breath stink


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

I just bought some Merrick Puppy Plate today. I added about 5 kibbles a pea and an orange thing (carrot maybe? haha) to her regular food and she picked out all the new Merrick kibble and ate that first! I dont know if she knew what the veggies were so I gave her one by hand and then she gobbled the other up. Seems to meet her approval so far. I am trying to get her to have harder stools and less gas than she is having with the Solid Gold food- so we'll see!


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Oh good! I'm looking forward to it coming in


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

I have been giving ZsaZsa the canned Merrick, she likes all of them, but I did notice that it makes her breath pretty stinky







But she also loves the dry food, actually my other 2 dogs, a Lab and a Min Pin love it also, but I don't get close enough to them to smell their breath







Just The Zsa gets the kisses







hehe


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

> I have been giving ZsaZsa the canned Merrick, she likes all of them, but I did notice that it makes her breath pretty stinky
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well mine already have bad breath







so we should be ok.


----------



## Janice29 (Jan 9, 2006)

I purchased a couple of cans of the puppy plate. It looked better than stew in a can that we eat!!!!! Both of my babies liked it, and I think I will use it for a once a week treat or something. I had to order the dry food, because the store didn't carry it.

Did you guys read this???? yay for Merricks!!!
http://www.glycemic.com/press_releases.htm


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Yay go Merrick!


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

I've had Rudy on Merrick for a year now.I give him canned with some kibble mixed in it.Rudy eats it better than he did any of the other foods.He's always been very picky and has never eatten well.I blame that on Hubby for giving him pieces of meat off his plate at dinner.BIG MISTAKE!! I think Rudy a little heavy.I dont if it's do to the food (Granny's Chicken pot pie) or the hand outs from Dad?I do think Merrick is a good.I know it looks great!


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

As usual Rex doesnt stick to anything long, so we are trying again. I have never seen Merrick around here before, but the pet store had sample bags of Merrick yesterday, so I got him a bag of Cowboy Cookout, Grammy's Pot Pie, Turducken, and Wilderness Blend. I am hoping he finds one he likes.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

I held out the 4 bags and Rex picked Cowboy Cookout first, however once it was in the bowl, he turned his nose up. I tried putting water in it to make the gravy and that was a no go.









************************************************


He did later eat this mixed with other food, but it messed up his belly a little bit, he is very gassy too.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I tried the Merrick a couple of weeks ago for Sassy and she got sick (diarrhea) I guess it was too rich for her.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Its been awhile since the start of this topic, but I wanted to update everyone







The girls were not at all interested in the dry food, but we're going to try the canned stuff tonight and see how that goes. I plan to keep feeding them their old food (Flint River kibble) and just give them canned as a treat once a week or so (if they like it). Oh well, we haven't had any problems with the old food, and I guess they must still like the old food because they have no intention of trying anything new, and I'm sure the animal shelter here will take donations of food.


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

I got the Merrick Dry food, Grammys Pot Pie recipe, and Jack LOVES it.







I add a little warm water to make some gravy on the kibble, and he's NEVER eaten better. Sometimes he eats the ACTUAL CORRECT AMOUNT for his size and age!! (Never before! He used to eat about half what he is meant to eat!)









I just wanted to update this thread with my experience. Some pups may not like the Merrick, but Jacky sure does!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> I tried the Merrick a couple of weeks ago for Sassy and she got sick (diarrhea) I guess it was too rich for her.[/B]


Pat, 

Mine got diarrhea with the canned but do great with the dry. Which one did you try?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Naddie LOVES the merrick ( prefers the canned but will eat the dry...depending on the flavor.
I do think the tummy upsets can to be due to the "flavors"... I think duck and even turkey can be pretty 'rich" for some pooches.


----------

